# How to modify a slinghot to shoot arrows



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure I would do it with mine, but pretty cool nonetheless:


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The guy by now has optimized his design, he now used a whisker biscuit instead of a ring.

This works, but the arrow speed is well under the achievable results with bows. And the rubber hits the ring/biscuit every time, shortening the band life significantly.

I think that slingshots are for lead and steel balls, and bows are for arrows!

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am in total agreement with the big German dude! Balls for rubber and arrows for strained string!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

thats the same thing like the crossbow wich can shoot steelballs.


----------

